# Need pics and info on SRI crossflow 8v



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Looking for detailed pics and info on custom 8v cross flow intake manifolds for turbo or NA setups.

does anyone know if you can use a MK3 or vr6 throttle body on a digi 1 setup out of a corrado g60?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Need pics and info on SRI crossflow 8v (Svedka)*

i have one for sale,actually my whole setup








link to sale
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4240163
You can use the newer style Tb's,but have to get your idle switch mounted to it some how


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Need pics and info on SRI crossflow 8v (Daskoupe)*

is there any way to wire the new throttle body switches into the digi fts


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_is there any way to wire the new throttle body switches into the digi fts


You're gonna have trouble getting Digi info from this forum, it's more for the 2.0 OBD-1 and 2 engines in MK3/MK4.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

ya more interested in short runner info and options for the xflow


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*




































_Modified by tdogg74 at 4:43 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Your manifold never gets old Travis, I have to wipe the drool off my desk every time it's posted.
I might be getting something made in the next few months if tax returns allow it, got a guy in Montreal i've been chatting with. He made some similar to the Racecraft one i've seen, but is redesigning it for the next batch.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I keep wanting to see the bottom of it because for the love of God I can't figure out what the heck is happening with it... It looks like a dunce cap welded onto an SRI from what I can see. I must not be seeing the whole picture.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*









I thought the same for a bit, but he's got a pic looking into it, it all makes sense after that, lol.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

weird... tight space. 
cool though, just couldnt visualize it.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Need pics and info on SRI crossflow 8v (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_









I love them all...
this one is especialy weird...sort of like mine.........

























Trav's is the clear winner tho...


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

So yours is a MK4 Manifold cutup and the first one is a Mk2 16v mani cut up, right?


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

First one looks like a G60 mani cut up


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (mrdub27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrdub27* »_First one looks like a G60 mani cut up









Correct my manifold is a MK4....the top one is a G60 or Audi 4000 from the looks of it


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

g60 manifold cut and welded on mine i was just wondering what the other options were and the price ranges


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Svedka)*

ill have to post up a pic of mine soon


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*

love Salsa's setup, deff the one that inspired me to go turbo and that it could be done at a fairly low cost, hers my mani its the new usrt style one made by seamless motorsports 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*



































_Modified by 2pt. slo at 6:13 AM 2-16-2009_


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

only have a couple of mine, velocity stacks inside, bought it secondhand, feels awesome


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

I can feel the 8v love all over this thread


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

8v ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_ I can feel the 8v love all over this thread










I want out of my 8v. I could probably buy a new car from just selling the head and everything bolted to it.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_only have a couple of mine, velocity stacks inside, bought it secondhand, feels awesome









What the heck is going on back there, do I see 2 snails? or am I drunk at 2 in the afternoon.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

there's 2


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

sweet heres mine not the best pic but ill update soon



_Modified by 2.0t mk2 at 9:48 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## CROWN (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (CROWN)*

mk4 shiz in an ugly bay currently underoing a cleanup process












_Modified by sgolf2000 at 12:02 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## Blue Devil (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Need pics and info on SRI crossflow 8v (Svedka)*


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Need pics and info on SRI crossflow 8v (Blue Devil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Devil* »_ 









hmmm, looks familiar


----------



## tommyjunior (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

What's up with twin turbo? Need more info!! That mani you have looks like Rui's work to me.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tommyjunior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tommyjunior* »_What's up with twin turbo? Need more info!! That mani you have looks like Rui's work to me. 

Looks like to much free time...and a welder...


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Need pics and info on SRI crossflow 8v (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_is there any way to wire the new throttle body switches into the digi fts

snag some from a 4000 or late cis.

_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_does anyone know if you can use a MK3 or vr6 throttle body on a digi 1 setup out of a corrado g60?









i have done it twice, i just fabbed up a plate to mount the switches where the old tps was. 2.0mk2 might be able to get you some better pics. 
i would like to see some more pics of your intake mani please, i want to do that this time around, i like the dual butterfly better.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Need pics and info on SRI crossflow 8v (water_wetter)*

ah memories 








and because i can.








my current setup


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Need pics and info on SRI crossflow 8v (crazydubman)*

^^^nice numbers


----------



## 1LOWJET_94 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Need pics and info on SRI crossflow 8v (sgolf2000)*

nice parts does anyone know where i can find the 8v flange? that bolts up to start off of


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Need pics and info on SRI crossflow 8v (1LOWJET_94)*

Update: and by the way thanks for the pics helped alot with ideas. what throttle cable is everyone useing?
for the few who asked for more detaild info 
in my other post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4264084


----------

